# Dónde puedo descargar Microwin step 7 para instalar por primera vez



## fernando0329 (Sep 13, 2014)

en windows 7 para poder ser instalado por primera vez en mi pc ...


----------



## Scooter (Sep 14, 2014)

Mira en la web de siemens.


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 14, 2014)

aclaro por las dudas... tenes que fijarte 1ero que win tenes desde sistema antes de descargar el soft...fijate que hay soporte para win de 32 bits y 64 bits
acá el link oficial sobre el tema, mas la herramienta de compatibilidad:
https://support.automation.siemens....objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

y el software tenes que buscarlo tambien desde la pagina soporte de ellos, o sea, acá:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/W...&SortOrder=Descending&ForumID=266&Language=en

Como no te puedo dar mi nombre de usuario, te recomiendo que te registres asi podes acceder a mas beneficios... Saludos


----------



## fen2006 (Sep 15, 2014)

yo tengo uno guardado creo que estaba funcionando con window 95


----------

